# Kahtadin Lambs not Shedding



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I have two Katahdin ewes along with twin wethers and twin ewe lambs. The moms and one ewe lamb (the bottle fed one ironically enough) shed out beautifully. However, the other three still have almost full coats - why and I bought Katahdins because I don't know how to shear. Why didn't they shed this spring/summer and where do I go from here as I have no idea how to shear a sheep. Anyone live in Eastern, TN - I'll pay you to come on buy and clip away.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Do they have minerals?


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

They have block mineral and had lose until they ran out. Can I assume (as it is with my goats) that lose mineral is better? If so, why would only those three (out of 10 as my neighbor runs his sheep with mine) not shed? Oh, I should also mention they have the Souther States Sheep protien/mineral bucket too.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I bought a couple of katahdin lambs last Feb, one has shed around his neck but no where else and the other hasn't shed at all.
Was told they don't always shed the first year.

Mine get free choice loose minerals.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine also did not shed completely the first year but shed beautifully this year. Also, it helps to have something for them to rub on including their back. I have a 'table' I built in their pen. I built it for the goats to play on but my ewes love to walk under it and scratch their back. It gets a lot of the hair off.


----------



## Blackbird (May 12, 2008)

I second Goto10's point that it helps to have something for them to rub against. If they are in an electrified enclosure with no trees or other objects they can scrape against, it may take a long time for them to shed. Some of the winter coat falls right out, but other parts need to be "scraped" off.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

My yearling Dorper ram isn't shedding - I was told it might take him a couple of years. My Barbados ewes and my Katahdin/Dorper ewe have shedded nicely. Give it time.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Blackbird said:


> I second Goto10's point that it helps to have something for them to rub against. If they are in an electrified enclosure with no trees or other objects they can scrape against, it may take a long time for them to shed. Some of the winter coat falls right out, but other parts need to be "scraped" off.


They do have their own shed and lots of trees and sturdy red brand fencing to rub themselves on and trust me, they all use it.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

How old are the ones that aren't shedding? If they are under a year old, wait until next year to see if they shed then. They should survive this year okay. Very few of our full Katahdin lambs shed the first summer but do okay when they are yearlings. We usually lamb March-May. Good luck.

Peg


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

PNP Katahdins said:


> How old are the ones that aren't shedding? If they are under a year old, wait until next year to see if they shed then. They should survive this year okay. Very few of our full Katahdin lambs shed the first summer but do okay when they are yearlings. We usually lamb March-May. Good luck.Peg



These are February lambs and the one twin ewe who we had to bottle feed shed out perfectly. They seem comfortable enough, so I guess I won't worry.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I noticed tonight that my yearling ram IS shedding - just around his neck and shoulders. It makes him look like he is wearing a tatty old cardigan. :bowtie:


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Katahdin lambs born Feb. of this year don't always shed out completely till they have reached a year of age. They should be just fine for you next summer and don't worry about shearing them - again, they will be fine.

It is not uncommon for Dorpers to not shed though. From what I have been told, some lines will keep a strip down their backs. But that is just what I'm told - I don't have Dorpers so I can't say for sure.


----------

